# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Fave Characters?

## Penguin8191

who r ur fave characters that are in Hollyoaks this now? i like ben, lee and lisa! it's really hard 2 choose! please post ur opinions!

----------


## sharon+dennis4eva

I love Bombhead lol he is so adorable. I like Lee too.

----------


## Katy

yeh bombhead is really cute but i think tonys my favourite

----------


## Soaps King

*Lisa is my fave. Shes a really good actress and has coped with the whole Jake and Becca affair really well. I hope she stays for a good long while!!*

----------


## daisy38

Tony, with out a doubt he is the best!  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

little tom, far better actor than most of them, and bombhead

----------


## soapaddict

Lisa, Ben and Tom are my faves at the mo

----------


## daisy38

> little tom, far better actor than most of them, and bombhead


Oh Little Tom i forgot about him! He so deserves to win a Best Newcomer Award!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soaps King

But Daisy..He aint really a newcomer to be fair, Hes been it for ages!

----------


## Katy

i think justin now i didnt like him when they made him bad

----------


## lil_carla_lou

I think Bombhead, Tom and Tony.

----------


## soap addict queen

Jake, OB and Jack Osbourne

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

er i think id have to say Ben

----------


## DennisRbabe

I like Ben and lee, because they are really   :Rotfl:

----------


## funtimefreckles

i think........ omg its so hard to choose!! er..... tom, yeh i like him and ben,, oooh he's fit and mrs dean. because.... i cant wait till she gets a toyboy!!  :Cheer:  

xx nat xx

----------


## stacyefc

lee is definley the best and funniest one

----------


## gingerhobbit

Am i the only person who loves Max? lol. OB and Tom too of course.  :Smile:

----------

